# If not a V, what dog?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

say there was no V's,,,which breed of dog do you think you'd have?..I'd probs go for a GSP or a GWP.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

What a thought! Great topic though Harrigab. I think I would either have a Flatcoat Retriever or a working Spaniel... Maybe a Pharaoh Hound


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Definitely another Weimaraner..lost mine 25 months ago... :-\ :-\


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A German Shorthair Pointer or a small field trial lab. I would like to see a Transylvanian Hound though before I made that choice.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/transylvanian-hound-only-other.html

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thought about this ourselves recently,

And the girls in the house seem to like something totally different to what we have in the form of a............

Dachshund.... Yes a dachshund...... :-\

In russet gold of course 

Me on the other hand, I'm with you on this Gsp I suppose, something like these guys.

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/skyhighfalconry/dogs 2010/000_0082.jpg

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/skyhighfalconry/dogs 2010/sonnie2.jpg

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/skyhighfalconry/dogs 2010/100_2853.jpg

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/skyhighfalconry/dogs 2010/DSC00062.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I do like the wire haired Dachshund....those faces have so much character..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think our old pal Ozkar had all the bases covered with 2 V's and a lovely looking little GSP bitch. 

Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

That's really really hard for me to answer. I have always wanted a Dalmatian since I was a little kid, but I love my bird dogs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mrs Doug wants a Basset Hound,,,,absolutely no way says I! The boys wanted fish, I got them a fish tank, I clean and feed the fish, Mrs Doug wanted hens, again I feed and look after them,so I asked Mrs Doug "Who's gonna walk Bertie Basset?"...Mrs Doug's reply, "well you, when you take Ruby out for her walks" (short of "smacking my head against a wall smiley here Calum). My wife really believes that a basset can keep up with a V :


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I could never have a Basset you want to talk about a bad smelling dog. My buddy used to have two and he never could get the stink off of them. And their ears are like vacumm cleaners they suck up all dirt and filth around them.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Slightly off topic (apologies Harri),

Bumped into a lady the other week who has two ageing English Pointers ( 10 & 14) lovely placid dogs and a credit to her.

She had just temporarily adopted a 5 year old male GSP ( black & white) which had been rescued from Greece.
She had the task of putting weight back on the dog which was close to death upon rescue at 15kg's!!!
They had found him abandoned teathered to an olive tree in midsummer sun and had picked up a near fatal eye complaint brought on by being bitten by sandfly!!! :-\
To top it all the jerks that had owned him had filed down the points on his teath as to be more friendly to the game he was to pick up!!! Uughhh!!! :'(

Anyway, nice end to a sorry tale he had put on 10kgs since the lady had got him, his eye complaint was clearing with the help of medication and he played in the river with my two for half an hour while we chatted ( lovely temperament )

Finally I've got to say he was a beautifull looking dog despite the misfortune brought on by others.
Given a second chance at life and living, by some genuine caring people 

I would have loved to have taken him home with me, not sure what the ' other half ' would have said though 

Hobbsy


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

So many dogs to choose from. I love GSPs and GWPs, along with the black standard schnauzer, black cocker spaniel, greyhound, great dane, Irish terrier etc. Oh dear my list is endless. Do you know how long it took to decide on a V??? We had a beautiful chocolate lab called Ruby, who sadly died during an operation at the vets, a few days short of her 9th birthday, 2 years ago. She was a lovely dog, if a little nutty ( this was pre V). Would love to have her back. :'( I would also definitely have another west highland white terrier. We have just lost (last week), our fabulous little chap George. He just couldn't manage to make it to his 16th birthday on the 19th May. :'( He was the most perfect, placid, loyal, hardy, funny little chap ever. He never showed any sign of aggression to anyone, was never destructive (except digging in the garden). We just never realise how special the things we have are- until they've gone. Sorry if I have gone a little off track, but haven't really spoken much about George. We are all heartbroken, especially my son, who was 18 the day after George had to be put to sleep, and my 19 yr old daughter. They can't remember a time without him really. So, as much as I love dogs, particularly gun dogs, I would have to highly recommend the westie, as a perfect family pet. xxxxx


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've been considering rescuing a GSP lately. There seem to be quite a few young GSPs looking for homes in Ohio which we think would be a great pairing with our boy. However, due to work, career aspirations and now planning a wedding I think we'll be holding off on making another dog acquisition any time in the near future. After getting our first V I think I will continue with the hunting breeds going forward- never meet a better/cooler dog in my life than our guy.

I grew up with dachshunds my whole life. They're interesting little devils that have a whole heck of a lot of attitude! Our first dachshund (Linus) lived to be almost 19. Our second dachshund (Bailey) was a 13th birthday present to myself. He quickly became the family dog so I wasn't permitted to take him with me when I moved out recently. He's almost 12 now and the absolute sassiest thing in the world! We've been through a slipped disc/paralysis and were told our best bet was to put him down a few years back. After doing a few acupuncture sessions the bugger went against all odds and is able to run and walk again after we were given a "3-4% chance of him ever walking again without surgery." That was absolutely the worst thing we've ever gone through with a dog, so heartbreaking, and as a family I think we've all decided we wouldn't get another because of the high risk of back injuries. We still don't know what caused his injury to this day.

As far as the basset goes- my mom got a basset pup (Rufus) when I was in college and living at home. He's 5 now and is quite a character at 85 lbs (we'll just say that my mom doesn't keep the boys too trim...). He's had major hip issues (dysplasia) since he was 3 years old that my mom is handling with injections. As a pup he was quite loving and tends to be to this day, however, due to the pain he's got "personality issues" where he snaps and will bite you when he has sudden pains. They're very cool dogs, just a totally different breed than the V. He most definitely has the hound scent and constantly is battling ear infections and we are constantly battling how stubborn he is. Although he was cute as a button as a puppy with those long, droopy ears that he loved to chew on, I don't think I would ever get another one just knowing how stubborn and obstinate my mom's turned out.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I should also say- 2 other breeds on my radar are the Bracco Italiano and the Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer. If there was a breeder that was even remotely close I would love to bring either breed home.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

German short hair water or upland machines 

the great Britt"s

English pointers fine mates and hard workers

Some labs love em in the Waters extreme temps

Even a good Springer S.

I love da'

V


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm with RBD. I am looking into acquiring a Transylvanian Hound. Sounds like a perfect breed for me. If I can't get one I will most likely get a GSP. I also really loved my Plott Hound and would happily get another. Also a big fan of Catahoulas. Anything with a good nose that can track fast will work for me.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess I am the only one irreversibly stuck on vizslas 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If not A V go 4 a pure bred mutt - A pound rescue - I have had 4 of these - ALL R great !!!!- the POINT is this - if U want a great pointer - go 2 a breeder - the ODDS R in your faVor - just a fact of life !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

GSP, I think! Or a schnauzer--I grew up with them, and just loved all of ours.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Weimaraner
Ridgeback
Dachshund 
Lurcher


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

First choice would be with kb87 and the bracco, then a gsp, then dalmation. All obviously with russet jackets over the top.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If not a Vizsla, I think I favor dogs in the Hound Group:

Bluetick Coonhound
Black and Tan Coonhound
Plott Hound
Treeing Walker Coonhound
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

GSP
Working cocker spaniel
Working line lab


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hobbsy you have more willpower than me! I would be long gone getting a telling off for bringing home another creature! My colleague's father has a Bavarian Scenthound back home in Poland, interesting dogs to read up on and to look at.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Before my WHV I was deciding between an Irish Terrier, GSP and either of the vizsla varieties.

If I were to get a second one I would probably get a smaller rescue dog as a companion for my WHV, but no plans to anytime soon.

I swoon over basset hounds and beagles but would never own one myself.

I also fell in love with a wirehaired dachshund at Westminster lasted year called Cinders. Such a cutie


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

If not a vizsla then I would have an English pointer. I love their temperament and I feel they are more confident and not as soft as vizslas. 
Since my first dog was an EP I have come to love the pointer family. Or I could say the Vizsla family! 

All pointers are vizslas and all vizslas are pointers!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If the quail population returned, it would be a EP hands down. Its not likely to happen, so a Deutsche Wachtelhund would be my next pick.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

If I couldn't have a V... I would go back to a Weimaraner, but my hubby wants a GSP, that would be OK too!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> If I couldn't have a V... I would go back to a Weimaraner, but my hubby wants a GSP, that would be OK too!
> [top photo is Greta in MN and the bottom is August Moon born in 2009/quote]


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

It took me forever to find the V. No other breeds came close. If not a V, then I'd probably still be looking. I wasn't about to turn my world upside down for the wrong dog.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If I couldn't have a Vizsla, we would likely have a GSP. My husband always admires them when we see them and for awhile we debated getting a GSP as a second dog before we agreed on a second V (being born next week!!).


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

My V's girlfriend is a Weimaraner/Chesapeake Bay retriever mix and she is GORGEOUS and so sweet. She looks like a V but chocolate color. I think I'd go for a mix- something like his girlfriend if I could find one.


----------



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

I grew up with GSPs and a Weimaraner at different times in my life and just got my first V 2 weeks ago. My dream would be to have all 3 of these breeds at the same time. But recently I've been thinking that a Brittany spaniel would also be a nice addition (ascetically) but I don't know too much about their personality. Anyone have experience with a Brittany before?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Moose, if memory serves me I believe Rudy and RBD are your men to ask about Brittanys


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

BRED AND OWNED SOLD AND HUNTED OVER 50 BRITS ;D

BETTER THEN GREAT HUNTERS AND FAMILY PETS 

ONE OF THE BEST

SKIPPER MY STUD MALE

MADE EM CRY SOME FUN 

CARING, SMART AS HECK EASY LEARNERS BUT STILL REQUIRE WORK AND SPORTS

MY DANDY DAN FAR RIGHT ONE OF MY GREATS OVER 1,500 BIRDS

AND A PIT BULL KILLED HIM HUNTING

GUTTED HIM REMOTE

SORRY LADIES THE TRUTH

I CARRIED HIM BACK TO THE TRUCK IN PARTS

GOD BLESS YOU DANDY DAN

YOU WERE THE MAN

AND I HAD HIM OUT TO FAR

THE PIT

I DROPPED IT ALL GUNS AND TOLD ALL HUNTERS GET BACK AND WARED HIM JUST GLOVES

AND HUNG HIM IN ARE APPLE TREE

AND YES LIKE FEW I GOT THE PICS

AND WOULD NEVER POST THIS GREAT LOSS AND HEART BREAK

THE PIT DID FAR LESS WITH ME

I AM SO SORRY MY DANDY DAN

MY GREAT LOSS


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Moose7755 said:


> I grew up with GSPs and a Weimaraner at different times in my life and just got my first V 2 weeks ago. My dream would be to have all 3 of these breeds at the same time. But recently I've been thinking that a Brittany spaniel would also be a nice addition (ascetically) but I don't know too much about their personality. Anyone have experience with a Brittany before?


I have a Brittany as well as a V. He is a french/european Brittany which afaik are a bit different from American ones.

I will write more later, I really need to go to bed, but in terms of his personality he is completely crazy and obsessed with birds but he is also one of the friendliest dogs I have ever seen to strangers/kids and everyone in general.

He is so obsessed with birds, he spends all his time looking for them. He has never hunted, but can catch pheasants by himself.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

would have to be a labrador or golden retriever.

H runs with a black and a yellow lab some mornings, we call him an honorary 'orange lab'


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I believe RBD posted a link to a site that matches owners with dogs based on multiple answers to questions.

I came up with 100% matching GSP :-* (honestly, I tried to describe a Vizsla, but... couldn't fool the computer)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html

Datacan, Here is the link and my results:

2. Field Spaniel (90%) 
3. Wirehaired Pointing Griffon (85%) 
4. Vizsla (83%) 
5. Schipperke (81%) 
6. Weimaraner (81%) 
7. Airedale Terrier (79%) 
8. Labrador Retriever (79%) 
9. Sussex Spaniel (79%) 
10. Welsh Springer Spaniel (79%) 
11. Pointer (78%) 
12. German Shorthaired Pointer (77%) 
13. Brittany Spaniel (75%) 
14. English Setter (70%) 
15. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (69%) 
16. American Water Spaniel (68%) 
17. Irish Setter (68%) 
18. Irish Water Spaniel (66%)
19. Gordon Setter (66%) 
20. Golden Retriever (65%)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I had lab mixes before great dogs, easily trained. Parents had a Alaskan Malamute, and would love to get one if I lived outside the city. But the V is has been a great choice so far ;D


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I love great danes and bloodhounds, drooly and big and sweet 

My result: ;D
1. Vizsla (100%) 
2. Field Spaniel (96%) 
3. Pointer (95%) 
4. Ibizan Hound (90%) 
5. German Pinscher (90%) 
6. Airedale Terrier (89%)


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

That was really interesting! Here are my results:
1. Pointer (100%) 
2. Vizsla (97%)
3. Ibizan Hound (92%)
4. English Setter (89%) 
5. German Pinscher (89%)
6. Field Spaniel (88%)
7. GSP (88%)
8. Canaan Dog (87%)
9. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (85%) 
10. Pharaoh Hound (85%)

Funny as I just saw a Nova Scotia for the first time today and fell in love!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my results came up with these..

1. Wirehaired Pointing Griffon (100%) 

Breed Info
2. Vizsla (94%) 

Breed Info
3. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (91%) 

Breed Info
4. Welsh Springer Spaniel (91%) 

Breed Info
5. Portuguese Water Dog (85%) 

Breed Info
6. Field Spaniel (85%) 

Breed Info
7. Sussex Spaniel (84%) 

Breed Info
8. Pointer (84%) 

Breed Info
9. Brittany Spaniel (84%) 

Breed Info
10. American Water Spaniel (83%) 

Breed


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I found one of you bro ;D ;D

rated 100 percenter 

just saying""

You said it man sweat Earned

what breed or tribe my son? 8)

lmao


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I love doing tests like that!  Here are my results:

1. Labrador Retriever (100%) 
2. Weimaraner (98%) 
3. Chesapeake Bay Retriever (97%) 
4. Vizsla (92%) 
5. German Shorthaired Pointer (92%) 

BTW, LOVE my choice with the V! His personality reminds me so much of my Weimie (passed away 2 years ago) in that he's crazy active, smart, fun, problem solving, etc. I wasn't ready for another weim yet, so, since the hubby already had a GSP I decided to go a different route and researched the Vizsla. The biggest difference I've noticed is that my wiem, Bodie, was only snuggly with me and really didn't have much use for socializing with other humans. He loved Burt (our GSP) but only tolerated other dogs, as long as they did not infringe on his Frisbee, ball, running or swimming time. Tai on the other hand, (he's currently sitting on my lap, half asleep, with his head on my shoulder while I type) is quite the social butterfly with other people and likes to play with other dogs. 

I'm curious, my weim's protective instincts really kicked in around 2 years old and with him I never worried about running day or night. Is that the same with the V?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

@ Tai's mom. Miles started getting protective of me about a year old. I don't worry when I run with him. At night if he hears something outside he throws his chest over me and growls until I tel him to stop. At parks or off leash trails he will slick himself through my legs and stare at approaching men until I tell him it's ok. I'm sure Tai's instincts will start kicking in at adolescence. Miles has never acted on any protectiveness but I don't doubt that he would if I didn't tell him it was ok. If I say it's ok he will go back to playing. 

Sorry to be off topic!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Definitely a GSP! I'm in love!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, that's a pretty GSP... Just look at those eyes!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Mswhipple, 

She is gorgeous - such a great personality and temperment as well. She's staying for the week! I am loving it


----------

